# How long for white/red oak to season?



## BucksCounty (Feb 3, 2009)

I am new to burning with a woodstove.  I have oak seasoned 3 years for the remainder of this year and it is burning great.  My question is will red and white oak that is cut and split now be seasoned enough for next winter?  12-16 inch lengths.  Do I need to stack it a specific way?


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 3, 2009)

BucksCounty said:
			
		

> I am new to burning with a woodstove.  I have oak seasoned 3 years for the remainder of this year and it is burning great.  My question is will red and white oak that is cut and split now be seasoned enough for next winter?  12-16 inch lengths.  Do I need to stack it a specific way?



Stack it loosely leaving some air space between them. I stack mine where it will get full sun & the prevailing wind blows through the stacks. You should be ok by next year.


----------



## Wet1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oak takes a looonnngggg time to season.  Do as Hog has suggested and the oak will be okay to burn, but it wont be really dry.  Splitting it smaller will definitely help.  

I like to let oak season for 18 months or more... preferably two years plus.


----------



## rydaddy (Feb 4, 2009)

I feel it needs 2 years, or at least 2 summers... if that makes sense.


----------



## NoPaint (Feb 5, 2009)

Honestly,

I have red oak that is at 22% according to my harbor freight moisture meter at about 3 months being cut green. It was on the ground in huge rounds for about 2 months. Then I split it. Took the meter to the split pieces a couple days later and it was 22%. It might depend on what time of the year it is cut. This was cut late fall/early winter which makes me think normal moisture and spring would be high moisture.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 5, 2009)

Split it again and immediately test it. I bet its not 22%.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 5, 2009)

Split it thin, stack it loose in the right place.  It does take longer than other woods, but you can make it work.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 5, 2009)

White oak will take longer , I had green red oak split in June 2007 ...sopping wet green ( big 20"long splits) The bark is just releasing. Was stacked in full sun for 9 months.
Then moved to part shaded area with only the top covered (burns great). I have more red oak split in Jan 2008 from logs that were down for about a year( big 20"long splits.)
The bark falls right off (burns great). Oak takes a long, long time .........(burning it hot and getting the most btu's out of it......That's the key)

Weather, Location and size of splits will effect seasoning.... esp Oak species

WB


----------



## Jags (Feb 5, 2009)

My dad always said "stack it so a squirrel can run trough it, but a dog can't".  Makes sense.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 5, 2009)

You serve Red Oak at room temp and White Oak chilled.  Not much Oak around here so I'm just repeating what I heard.


----------



## wendell (Feb 6, 2009)

Actually, Red Oak needs to be at cellar temperature. A common mistake we North Americans make.


----------

